# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  صور فلسطين في العهد العثماني

## دموع الغصون

صور نادرة لفلسطين في العهد العثماني تم الحصول عليها مؤخرا من مدينة اسطنبول.* فلسطين في العهد العثماني:- ظلّت فلسطين تابعة للدولة العثمانية طيلة أربعة قرون، ولم تتغير الصورة الإدارية والعسكرية لفلسطين عما كانت عليه أيام المماليك.
- وقد استطاع ظاهر العمر شيخ صفد أن يضم إليه طبرية ونابلس والناصرة وعكا سنة 1750 إلى أن ضم أحمد الجزار سورية كلها، واستطاع أن يرد حملة نابليون بونابرت عن عكا سنة 1799. 
- ثم حكم إبراهيم باشا (ابن محمد علي) فلسطين عشر سنوات إلى أن استعادتها الدولة العثمانية.*وفي السنوات الأخيرة من العهد العثماني كانت فلسطين من الناحية الإدارية تقع في قسمين إداريين:- الأول: هو متصرفية القدس المستقلة المرتبطة بوزارة الداخلية في استانبول، وكانت أقضية بئر السبع والخليل وغزة ويافا تابعة لها بالإضافة إلى بيت لحم.- والثاني: شمال فلسطين الذي كان يتبع لواءين: لواء نابلس ومن أعماله طولكرم وجنين وطوباس وبيسان، ولواء عكا، ومن أعماله صفد وطبرية والناصرة وحيفا.-أما من الناحية العسكرية، فكانت فلسطين جزءًا من القيادة العسكرية العامة لسورية.* 100 صورة تم تقسيمها إلى جزئين ليسهل مشاهدة الصور , وإليكم الجزء الأول:الصورة الأولى:السلطان مع مجموعة من حاشيته في مدينة القدسالصورة الثانية:القدس في العهد العثمانيالصورة الثالثة:مدينة يافاالصورة الرابعة:
مدينة القدسالصورة الخامسة:
مدينة القدس
الصورة السادسة:
اليهود يمارسون طقوسهم الدينة بحرية في القدسالصورة السابعة:المسيحيون يمارسون طقوسهم الدينة بحرية في القدسالصورة الثامنة:فلسطيني في العهد العثماني عام 1877الصورة التاسعة:القدس عام 1898 وخارطة العهد العثمانيالصورة العاشرة:المسجد الاقصى بتاريخ 15/7/1891الصورة الحادية عشر:السلطان عبد الحميد الثانيالصورة الثانية عشر:غضب السلطان الكبير عبد الحميد الثاني أمام المنظمات اليهودية حينما طلبوا منه السماح للاستيطان اليهودي في فلسطين,حيث سجنهم السلطان في سجن مجلس الرابطة, ثم بعد ذلك أصدر أوامر مشدده في اعتقال المهاجرين اليهود غير القانونيين داخل الدولة العثمانية بتاريخ 7/9/1911 كما مدون في الوثائق العثمانية.الصورة الثالثة عشر:مدينة عكا عام 1789 وتظهر فيها القلعة ومسجد احمد باشا الجزار العثمانيالصورة الرابعة عشر:بيت المقدس عام 1534الصورة الخامسة عشر:العثمانيين في الحج من جنوب القدس عام 1534الصورة السادسة عشر:مدينة القدس عام 1520 ميلادية 927 هجريةالصورة السابعة عشر:العثمانيين في القدس عام 1530-1537 وهم يقومون باعمال اعادة بناء وبناء ابواب وقبب في بيت المقدس.الصورة الثامنة عشر:العثمانيين في مدينة القدس:
الصورة التاسعة عشر:
مدينة القدس:الصورة العشرون:الاحتفال بمولد السلطان العثماني -مدينة القدس 1917الصورة الحادي والعشرون:مدفع رمضان - القدسالصورة الثانية والعشرون:العسكر التركي - القدسالصورة الثالثة والعشرون:شريف المدينة المنوره للوعظ لاجل الجهاد المقدس في المدينة المنوره قبل البدء القدس عام 1914
الصورة الرابعة والعشرون:جنود أتراك - فلسطينالصورة الخامسة والعشرون:الشعب الفلسطيني والجنود الاتراك في غزة عام 1900الصورة السادسة والعشرون:الشعب الفلسطيني والطائرات التركية
الصورة السابعة والعشرون:الجنود الاتراك يحتفلون مع الشعب الفلسطيني بعيد ميلاد موسى عام 1917
الصورة الثامنة والعشرون:جنود اتراك - فلسطين
الصورة التاسعة والعشرون:شريف سانلي والمؤسسة العسكرية التركية- غزة 1917الصورة الثلاثون:نقل قارب إلى شاطئ البحر الميت عام 1917الصورة الحادية والثلاثون:جنود اتراك - غزة 1917الصورة الثانية والثلاثون:الجنود الاتراك- بئر السبع - فلسطين 1917الصورة الثالثة والثلاثون:مجندين للجهاد قرب طبريا عام 1914-فلسطينالصورة الرابعة والثلاثون:الهلال العثماني- فلسطينالصورة الخامسة والثلاثون:طيارين اتراك - القدسالصورة السادسة والثلاثون:الاتراك والفلسطينيين في شارع داوود في القدس عام 1898الصورة السابعة والثلاثون:الشعب الفلسطيني في كل مكان يرفع العلم التركي جبنا إلى جنب مع الجنود الاتراك في يافا
الصورة الثامنة والثلاثون:الجنود الاتراك - فلسطينالصورة التاسعة والثلاثون:الجنود الاتراك - فلسطينالصورة الأربعون:الجنود الاتراك - صحراء غزةالصورة الحادية والأربعون:أول قطار- بئر السبع - فلسطينالصورة الثانية والأربعون:قارب على جانب البحر الميتالصورة الثالثة والأربعون:الصورة الرابعة والأربعون:بريد - فلسطين
الصورة الخامسة والأربعون:
خريطة: تركيا والأراضي المقدسة تحت عنوان (تركيا - الأراضي المقدسة) كتبت الخريطة.الصورة السادسة والأربعون:جمال باشا في القدس عام 1915الصورة السابعة والأربعون:القوات العثمانية في المسير عام 1917 بغزةالصورة الثامنة والأربعون:البريطانيين في القدس بتاريخ 9/11/1917الصورة التاسعة والأربعون:حفل افتتاح محطة القطارات في القدسالصورة الخمسون:محطة قطارات حيفا

----------


## دموع الغصون

الصورة الحادية والخمسون:حفل افتتاح محطة قطارات حيفا مع دعاء عام 1905الصورة الثانية والخمسون:خط القدس - يافاالصورة الثالثة والخمسون:صورة تذكارية لمحطة قطارات حيفا عام 1905 ويظهر فيها السلطان.الصورة الرابعة والخمسون:حيفا ومحطة القطارات 1905الصورة الخامسة والخمسون:ميناء حيفا وتحميل القاطراتالصورة السادسة والخمسون:المهندسين الالمان في العهد العثماني في محطة قطارات حيفا
الصورة السابعة والخمسون:ثلاث جنود اتراك مقابل برج داود في القدسالصورة الثامنة والخمسون:الخيام البيضاء عام 1915 ويعتقد أنها خلال حملة السويسالصورة التاسعة والخمسون:الوجوه القادمة إلى القدس من المدينة المنورة عام 1914الصورة الستون:الجنود الأتراك في العرضالصورة الحادية والستون:
جنود بريطانيون معتقلون في معركة غزة الأولى عام 1917الصورة الثانية والستون:جمل النقل عام 1915الصورة الثالثة والستون:جمال باشا العظيم على شاطيء البحر الميت بتاريخ 3/5/1915الصورة الرابعة والستون:الفرقة التركية على شواطيء حيفا عام 1898الصورة الخامسة والستون:وصول الحجاج إلى القدس من المدينة المنورة بتاريخ 24/12/1914الصورة السادسة والستون:المدرسة الصالحية في القدس عام 1916الصورة السابعة والستون:قبة الصخرة (مسجد عمر) عام 1914الصورة الثامنة والستون:مطبعة لصحيفة الصحراء - بئر السبع - فلسطين عام 1917الصورة التاسعة والستون:الهلال الأحمر للاغاثة - القدس -1917الصورة السبعون:مسجد في يافا بناه حسن بيك - 1917- فلسطينالصورة الحادية والسبعون:فلسطينالصورة الثانية والسبعون:الخياطة العسكرية - بئر السبع - 1917الصورة الثالثة والسبعون:عزت باشا في جامع عمر (قبة الصخرة) عام 1917
الصورة الرابعة والسبعون:مسجد عمر- القدسالصورة الخامسة والسبعون:مدفع مضاد للطائرات في تل الصحراء عام 1917-فلسطينالصورة السابعة والسبعون:بهجت بيك - 1917- فلسطينالصورة الثامنة والسبعون:انفر باشا متجها إلى القدس عام 1916الصورة التاسعة والسبعون:في الطريق إلى قناة السويس عام 1914الصورة الثمانون:الفلسطيينون على قرية التلة بوجود العلم العثمانيالصورة الحادية والثمانون:رحيل جمال باشا - 1917 - القدس
الصورة الثانية والثمانون:
الفرسان - 1917- فلسطينالصورة الثالثة والثمانون:انفر باشا زائرا إلى المسجد في القدسالصورة الرابعة والثمانون:حمل العلم المقدس من المدينة إلى القدس الشريف عام 1914 بواسطة الشريفالصورة الخامسة والثمانون:انفر باشا في السيارة القادمة إلى القدس عام 1916الصورة السادسة والثمانون:بئر السبع عام 1917- فلسطينالصورة السابعة والثمانون:الغزالون العسكريون في مدرسة سان جورج في القدس عام 1917الصورة الثامنة والثمانون:تدمر .. بعيدة المنال لاجل القلعة التركيةالصورة التاسعة والثمنون:جمال باشا يفتتح بئر السبع للموارد العادية عام 1917الصورة التسعون:الحادث الذي وقع في وادي سرار - بئر السبع - 1917الصورة الحادية والتسعون:القدس عام 1917الصورة الثانية والتسعون:المفتي والحاكم وغيرهم من مسؤولي الأتراك في القدس - فلسطينالصورة الثالثة والتسعون:سراي في بئر السبع عام 1917- فلسطينالصورة الرابعة والتسعون:ضباط أتراك يزورن قبة الصخرةالصورة الخامسة والتسعون:رتب عليا من الضباط الأتراك يزورن مسجد القدسالصورة السادسة والتسعون:مكتب تركي - فلسطينالصورة السابعة والتسعون:تفريغ الحبوب على الشاطئ عام 1917الصورة الثامنة والتسعون:الفيلق العربي المتطوع يغادرون إلى الجبهة 1916الصورة التاسعة والتسعون:مركز إسعاف العريش عام 1916الصورة المئة:كوفنتري يقود إلى محطة القدس من الموارد العادية 1916

----------

